# Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße



## oxoViperoxo (31. März 2010)

*Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Hey Jungs, will mir nun auch mal den oben genannten Kühler bestellen, da ich mir auch bald eine neue Geforce kaufen möchte und ich denke das ich damit die Lautstärke sowie die Temps in den Griff bekommen kann. So nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob 2 92mm Lüfter (Enermax Cluster) dafür reichen oder ob ich doch lieber 120mm Lüfter nehmen soll. Möchte eigentlich aus optischen Gründen die 92mm, da ich dort keine Kabelbinder verwenden muss  und sie von der Größe her einfach harmonischer aussehen (Hab ein gemoddetes Case und deswegen ist die Optik sehr wichtig). Nun stellt sich aber auch aufjeden Fall die Frage, ob diese reichen. Könnt ihr mir dazu was sagen? 

Danke schonmal 

Gruss Chris


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. März 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Warum braucht man für die 120cm Lüfter Kabelbinder?

MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:
Siehe hier:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/images/product_images/popup_images/13772_5__ZURA_180_6g.jpg


----------



## oxoViperoxo (31. März 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Ja ich will halt mehrere Lüfter verwenden. Entweder 4x92mm oder 2x120mm+2x92mm. Und ab 2en brauchst du Kabelbinder laut Caseking


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. März 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*



oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Ja ich will halt mehrere Lüfter verwenden. Entweder 4x92mm oder 2x120mm+2x92mm. Und ab 2en brauchst du Kabelbinder laut Caseking


Das wiederspricht sich selbst.
Bei mehr als einem Lüfter braucht man Kabelbinder.
Deswegen nehme ich statt 2x120mm und 2x95mm 4x95mm...


			
				caseking.de schrieb:
			
		

> Eine besondere Lösung haben sich die Prolimatech-Ingenieure bei der  Belüftung einfallen lassen. Während alle anderen Hersteller die  Ventilatoren direkt auf dem Kühlkörper platzieren, liegt hier eine  V-Profil-Leiste bei, die an den PCI-Blenden befestigt wird. Durch die  V-Struktur erlaubt die Leiste eine Montage von bis zu vier  120-mm-Lüftern unter (2x) und neben (2x) der Grafikkarte.* Damit wird  der Pixelbolide von allen Seiten mit einem kühlenden Luftstrom  eingedeckt. Kleine Gummistreifen sorgen dabei für eine Entkopplung.


Da steht nichts von Kabelbindern.
Warum nicht gleich 4x120mm?
Thermi wird es dir danken!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## oxoViperoxo (31. März 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Hmm, entweder verstehst du was nicht oder ich. Die Leiste an denen du die Lüfter befestigen kannst ist 200mm lang. Sprich 2 92mm Lüfter kannste ohne Probs dran machen, 2 120mm nicht da 240mm. Das heist du hast bei 120mm Lüfter 3 Punkte zum befestigen und der 4te muss per Kabelbinder. Dieses Problem haste bei 92mm Lüftern nicht. Würde 2 nehmen die von unten drauf blasen und 2 von vorne.

Und schau mal bei den Bilder, da sind Kabelbinder bei^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. März 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*



oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Hmm, entweder verstehst du was nicht oder ich. Die Leiste an denen du die Lüfter befestigen kannst ist 200mm lang. Sprich 2 92mm Lüfter kannste ohne Probs dran machen, 2 120mm nicht da 240mm. Das heist du hast bei 120mm Lüfter 3 Punkte zum befestigen und der 4te muss per Kabelbinder. Dieses Problem haste bei 92mm Lüftern nicht. Würde 2 nehmen die von unten drauf blasen und 2 von vorne.
> 
> Und schau mal bei den Bilder, da sind Kabelbinder bei^^


OK, du hast recht.
Ich würde trotzdem 4x 120m Lüftern nehmen, wegen Thermi!
Ob 4x95mm Lüfter reichen, kann dir im Moment eh keiner sagen...
Ich hohle mir bald eine Asus 5870 Matrix mit 2 GB GDDR5 RAM, 
und diese "nicht-Thermi" wird sehr wahrscheinlich auch mit
einem MK-13 gekühlt, aber mit 4x 120mm Lüftern(Noiseblocker)
(Nur mal so: Caseking hat die Kabelbinder GUT versteckt, das
kannst du auch...)

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## oxoViperoxo (31. März 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Ja aber es sind immer noch KABELBINDER ^^. Weist du ob hier jemand den schon drauf hat mit 2x 120mm? Könnte mal die Bilderthreads durchsuchen, aber das dauert ewig ^^. Möchte einfach mal sehen was besser aussieht.

Ps.: Auf dem Caseking Bild ist kein Kabelbinder verwendet worden, da nur 1x120mm ^^


----------



## SESOFRED (1. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*



oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Ja aber es sind immer noch KABELBINDER ^^. Weist du ob hier jemand den schon drauf hat mit 2x 120mm? Könnte mal die Bilderthreads durchsuchen, aber das dauert ewig ^^. Möchte einfach mal sehen was besser aussieht.
> 
> Ps.: Auf dem Caseking Bild ist kein Kabelbinder verwendet worden, da nur 1x120mm ^^



Hi mein MK13 ist schon Da habe bis jetzt nur die Lüfterschiene mit 2 120mm Lüftern Montiert( Konnte es nich abwarten  )die zur Zeit ohne viel sinn auf meine GTX 260 blasen.
Die Lüfter müssen unten mit dem ersten fest verschraubten Lüfter verbunden werden.
Ich finde die Lösung gut und einfach und zu dem auch noch richtig stabil.
Habe 2 Silent Wings USV drauf geschnallt.
Sollte schon reichen 4 sind ehr für SLI mit 2 MK13 gedacht

Ich mach mal ein Bild für Dich.
Auf Bild 2 mittig ist der Kabelbinder gut zu sehen.

mfg Sesofred


----------



## oxoViperoxo (5. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Klasse, vielen dank. Durch deine Erklärung werde ich nun auch erstmal 2 120mm Lüfter drauf setzen. Da man den Kabelbinden nicht sehen kann, ist mir dieser nun egal ^^. Hast du vor die Lüfter an die Grafikkarte anzuschließen, denn wenn ja hilft dir nun meine Frage vieleicht auch weiter, ausser du kannst sie schon beantworten.

Also so weit ich nun weiß, sollte es kein Problem sein einen 120mm Lüfter an der Grafikkarte anzuschließen. Ich möchte aber gerne 2 anschließen und möchte nun gerne wissen, wo ich so ein Adapterkabel her bekommen. Denke es müsste 4pins haben. Sprich so eins:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin Y-Kabel

nur mit 4 pins. Oder kann ich dieses nehmen? Wie schonmal erwähnt, habe ich den Zotac Nitro und möchte auch mit dem MK-13 die Geschwindigkeit der Lüfter darüber steuern.


----------



## SESOFRED (5. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*



oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Klasse, vielen dank. Durch deine Erklärung werde ich nun auch erstmal 2 120mm Lüfter drauf setzen. Da man den Kabelbinden nicht sehen kann, ist mir dieser nun egal ^^. Hast du vor die Lüfter an die Grafikkarte anzuschließen, denn wenn ja hilft dir nun meine Frage vieleicht auch weiter, ausser du kannst sie schon beantworten.
> 
> Also so weit ich nun weiß, sollte es kein Problem sein einen 120mm Lüfter an der Grafikkarte anzuschließen. Ich möchte aber gerne 2 anschließen und möchte nun gerne wissen, wo ich so ein Adapterkabel her bekommen. Denke es müsste 4pins haben. Sprich so eins:
> 
> ...



Nee werde die Lüfter direkt mit 12 V anschließen.
Kann man trotzdem nicht aus meinem System raushören brauche also keine Lüftersteuerung.Die sollen ruhig auf Max drehen bei einer so heißen Graka

Sorry aber wie du 2 Lüfter an die Graka anschließen kannst weis ich nicht.

mfg


----------



## meratheus (5. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Warum braucht man für die 120cm Lüfter Kabelbinder?
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss
> ...


 

Moin,

schau dir unter Installation die Movies an, dann verstehst du warum.

MK-13

MfG Meratheus


----------



## MrNice1989 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Hallo erstmal...
Ich habe mitlerweile mir auch nen mk-13 zugelegt, welcher meine xfx hd5870 kühlen sollte.
Wobei ich aber noch probs mit den temps unter last habe, was aber hier erstmal nebensächlich ist 

@ oxoViperoxo:

Also ich hab zurzeit no 2x120mm (enermax magma) + 2(3)x80mm (2xenermax magma + enermax everest) drauf sitzten (siehe bilder). wobei der dritte 80mm nur indirekt auf der graka sitzt, er kühlt den thermalright-vrm-r5.
und ich muss sagen es gab keinen unterschied zu 2x120mm und 2x120mm+2x80mm, zumindest hab ich keinen festgestellt, meine idle temps sind ca. 24°-28°C also ca. 10°C kühler als mit originalkühlung .
und unter last im furmark habe ich auch keinen unterschied mit 2 oder/und 4 lüftern festgestellt (in beiden fällen leider auch schon nach 2min bei 92°C worauf sich die graka wieder runtertaktet ).
und um deine lüfter auf der graka anzuschließen benötigst du einen adapter, das hast du richtig erfasst.
aber ich würde (hab) sie auch über eine lüftersteuerung angeschlossenund auf minimalen drehzahlen laufen und erreiche fast die selben temps (vlt +1-2°C) also nur marginal.

hoffe ich konnte weiter helfen, auch wenn meine last-temps evtl abschrecken , da muss mir aber wohl ein montagefehler unterlaufen sein 

MfG MrNice


----------



## oxoViperoxo (6. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Bin für alle Antworten dankbar, auch für deine ^^


----------



## meratheus (6. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*



MrNice1989 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal...
> Ich habe mitlerweile mir auch nen mk-13 zugelegt, welcher meine xfx hd5870 kühlen sollte.
> Wobei ich aber noch probs mit den temps unter last habe, was aber hier erstmal nebensächlich ist
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht staut sich die warme Luft und wird nur schlecht abgeführt?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (6. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Ich denke eher das durch die Zusatzlüfter andere dinge besser belüftet werden, nicht die GPU.


----------



## MrNice1989 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

also ich hab grad nochmal meinen "montagefehler" behoben (bzw kühler runter neue wp rauf un kühler wieder rauf) aber irgendwie werden meine temps unterlast nicht besser ((
dass kanns doch echt nich sein bei so nem monsterkühler?!?!?!?!?
und nen luftstau kann ich mir au nicht mehr vorstellen da ich jetzt die 2x80mm lüfter in die decke direkt über der graka geschraubt hab(raussaugend).
Aber hatte irgenwie des gefühl dass meine wp komisch aufgetragen ist, sie ist irgendwie voll komisch geperlt als ob mein chip fettig gewesen wäre als ich die wp aufgetragen hab, hatte aber eigtl au richtig sauber gemacht. ((

ich dreh solangsam ab...

MfG MrNice


----------



## oxoViperoxo (6. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Vieleicht ist die WLP schrott. Hast noch andere die du mal benutzen kannst?


----------



## MrNice1989 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

hab mir erst die ac mx3 geholt die jetzt au drauf ist, sollte eigtl ne gute sein.
werd aber moin (bin heut zu faul xD) nochmal die standard prolimatech wp drauf machen die tage und dann nochmal bescheidgeben wie es sich auswirkt...


----------



## oxoViperoxo (6. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Jo, habe die PK-1 und die ist sehr gut. Nur mal nebenbei. Werde die auch drauf machen, derzeit unter meinem Mega Shadow.


----------



## MrNice1989 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

ja die(pk1) wollte ich mir anfänglich auch bestellen bin dann aber auf die ac mx3 umgestiegen da die pk1 nicht verfügbar war 
aber ehrlichgesagt hab ich irgendwie das gefühl es liegt nicht an der wp da ich sie ja auch schon gewechselt habe.
höchstens an dem sauber machen zwischen dem wechsel...
wie macht ihr denn eure chips sauber bevor ihr neue wp auftragt?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (7. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Feuerzeugbenzin, Küchenrolle und Wattestäbchen.


----------



## Star_KillA (7. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

wattestäbchen würde ich abraten die hinterlassen nur fussel ^^
ich wollte mir den auch holen reicht die standart wlp nicht ?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (7. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Hinterlassen keine fusseln ^^, und selbst wenn, einfach mal mit Druckgasreiniger drüber gehen, Fertig.


----------



## Star_KillA (7. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

fön ? ^^
wie siehts mit  der WLP aus ?
kann ich die benutzen  und hat einer tipps zum auftragen ?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (7. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Klar kann man die benutzen, dafür ist sie ja da. Aber ich persönlich bevorzuge die PK-1. Lässt sich richtig easy auftragen, so wie die Artic Silver 5 und hält nochmal nen paar grad kühler. Man muss die eigentlich eh nur einmal kaufen und dann hat man 2-3 Jahre ruhe. ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (7. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

dann reicht das für meine zwecke ^^
die wlp mit irgendetwas glatem festem auftragen oder ? z.b. ec Karte und nicht zu viel war ich der meinung ?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (7. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Jo, ich mache nen Punkt in die Mitte und ziehe diesen dann mit einer Rasierklinge über die gesamte Fläche. Sollte halt immer hauch dünn sein, aber auch nicht zu dünn ^^

Edit: Mein Tipp. Wenn dann der Kühler drauf sitzt, mal in ganz kleinen 8ter Bewegungen bewegen. Dann verteilt sich das nochmal ne Nummer besser.


----------



## Star_KillA (8. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

lieber zu viel oder lieber zu wenig ? ^^
es sollte ja nicht rausquirlen


----------



## oxoViperoxo (8. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Zu wenig ist schlechter als zu viel ^^


----------



## ElfenLied77 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Hi oxoViperoxo,

wenn Du Deinen MK-13 bekommst,
könntest Du bitte 1 oder 2 Bild/er posten wie das bei Dir aussieht!

Habe auch den MK-13 auf meine 2GTX280 montiert und bin mehr als zufrieden!
Kann aber leider meine Xfi nicht mehr benutzen(kein Platz ^^ )
(später) 2 Fragen an Dich:
Halten bei Dir die Speicherkühlkörper gut?
Hast Du gute Temps? Liegen bei mir unter Last so bei 65 bis 75 °C und in BBC2 Multiplayer sogar nur bei 55 bis 65 °C

hier mal 3 Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## Star_KillA (9. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

lol nice gute bilder ich will ihn mir auch holen 
sind die Xmatecks bei dir leise ??


----------



## ElfenLied77 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> lol nice gute bilder ich will ihn mir auch holen
> sind die Xmatecks bei dir leise ??



Ja sind sie, ich lasse die über eine Zalman Lüftersteuerung laufen.

Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## Star_KillA (9. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

steht da auch wie viel RPM ? ich bin noch am enscheiden zwischen xmateck und be quiet bei caseking


----------



## ElfenLied77 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> steht da auch wie viel RPM ? ich bin noch am enscheiden zwischen xmateck und be quiet bei caseking



ja, 1500 R.P.M. und <20 dBA

hab sie mir über amazon.de bestellt
http://www.amazon.de/Xigmatek-XLF-F1253-Orangeline-LED-L%C3%BCfter/dp/B001BOFK3G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1270849216&sr=8-1
Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## Star_KillA (9. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

cool dann hole ich mir doch ^^
das mit <20 db ist das deine schätzung ?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> cool dann hole ich mir doch ^^
> das mit <20 db ist das deine schätzung ?



Nein, dass steht auf der Verpackung.
Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## Star_KillA (9. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

mit welcher rpm betreibst du sie ?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> mit welcher rpm betreibst du sie ?



ca 800 bis 1000 
zB.:im Multiplayer Battlefield Bad Company 2 habe ich so um die 55-60 °C .

hier noch ein Bild von der Verpackung(bissel unscharf ^^ )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## Star_KillA (9. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

ist blöd von mir aber sind die bei dir mit 1000 Rpm leise ~ fast unhörbar ?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> ist blöd von mir aber sind die bei dir mit 1000 Rpm leise ~ fast unhörbar ?



ja kann man sagen, immo höre ich nur den Cpu-Fan wenn ich den Ton auf Off stelle und ein Game an habe.
Wenn der Ton auf On ist hört man nur das Game. 
Und keine Graka-Standart-Lüfter!(Die waren sehr laut)
Mehr Bilder vom PC gibt es hier
Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

geil ok dann hol ich mir die von caseking mit dem mk-13 auch 
danke


----------



## oxoViperoxo (10. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Klar, werde Bilder machen und auch Berichten. Denke das ich ihn am Sonntag einbauen werde. Gibts dazu eigentlich ne gute Anleitung? Denn an der Graka habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich viel gemacht.


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

auf der Prolimatech seite ist ein video das ist eigentlich gut


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*



oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Klar, werde Bilder machen und auch Berichten. Denke das ich ihn am Sonntag einbauen werde. Gibts dazu eigentlich ne gute Anleitung? Denn an der Graka habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich viel gemacht.



Ja die gibt es!
Kannst Du aber vergessen, die Bilder auf der Anleitung sagen mehr als 1000 Worte.Ich habe mir sehr viel Zeit gelassen (1-2h) , denn ich kann mir nicht jeden Monat eine 450€ Karte zulegen, nur weil ich beim Öffnen vom Grakagehäuse oder beim (alten) Lüfterstecker abziehen einen Fehler mache, ala "Pins abreißen *schwitz*  deshalb: "Zeit nehmen!"   *Daumendrück*

Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

wie meinst du das ?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> wie meinst du das ?



d.h. wenn jemand sagt das bekommst Du in 30min hin, würde ich Ihm nicht glauben und das bei mir der Lüfterstecker sehr schwer runter ging aber mit nem bissel Gefühl geht alles. 

Grüße,Elfenlied77


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

das problem hatte ich auch gestern kurz 2 Lampen eingebaut und ein Scythe Kaze Master ace 
- allein für die graka habe ich 5 min gebracuht weil die 6 Pin ansclüsse nicht wollten
-hast du gute temps mit den beiden xigmatek und mk-13 ? (wenn die dinger noch leise sind )


----------



## oxoViperoxo (11. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Hmm, seht selbst. Das erste ist mit Refernezkühler, das zweite mit dem Mk-13.


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

welche lüfter hast du jez drauf ?
welche wlp hast du ?
das darf eigentlich nicht passieren


----------



## oxoViperoxo (11. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

2x Enermax Cluster. WLP ist die Pk-1 druf. Einen Fehler habe ich auch nicht gemacht, dafür fummel ich schon zu lang an Pc Sachen rum. Einzigst was sein kann ist, dass die Lüfter nicht ausreichten (Gehäuse), denn ich hatte nur 4 drin. Jetzt habe ich mal, obwohl ich das eigentlich nicht wollte, da die Lüfter noch zum Pulvern gehen, alle 10 drin. Ich lass gleich mal laufen.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (11. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

OKay, es waren die Lüfter.  Wow, 6 Lüfter mehr und dann gleich 14° 

Edit: Hab auch nen paar billig Fotos wärend des Einbaus per Handy gemacht. Die folgen noch.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (12. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

So, nun die Bilder. Denke die sprechen für sich selbst und ich muss nicht zu jedem was sagen. Schonmal sorry für die miese Quali, aber das Handy sieht sonst echt fett aus (Nokia Luna)  . Hätte ich ne bessere Cam gehabt hätte ich nen Howto erstellt, aber so 

Ps.: @ ElfenLied77: Die Speicherkühlkörper halten 1a. Habe sie aber erst fixiert dann fest gedrückt und anschließend nochmal mit dem Fön bearbeitet. ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (12. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

im i net habe ich gelesen die pk-1 ist dabei stimmt das ?
edit : welche lüfter hast du auf dem mk-13 ?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (12. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

ne die ist nicht dabei. Und habe 2 Enermax Cluster. (Mehr als zufrieden mit denen) ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (12. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

ich kaufe mir die xigmatek 1253


----------



## oxoViperoxo (12. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Joa mach das. Ist auch immer ne Optik Frage.


----------



## Star_KillA (12. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

bei mir aber eher leistung/silent ^^ aber ich finde das sie auch gut aussehen


----------



## oxoViperoxo (12. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Ich denke dann sind die Cluster aber eher was für dich:

Enermax Cluster

Technische Daten: 
•Maße: 120 x 120 x 25 mm
•Drehzal: 500 - 1.200 U/Min
•Airflow: 45,04 - 90,08 m³/h
•Laufstärke: 8 - 14 dB(A)
•Leistungsaufnahme: 0,5 A
•Spannung: 12V
•Anschluss: 4-Pin PWM (4-Pol Molex Adapter)
•Beleuchtung: White LED
•4 Antivibrations-Gummistecker
•Lagertyp: Twister-Lagertechnologie
•Blattgeometrie: Batwing Lüfterblätter


Xigmatek 1253

Technische Details: 
•Maße: 120 x 120 x 25 mm
•Drehzahl: 1.500 U/Min
•Airflow: 102,2 m³/h
•Lautstärke: < 20 dB(A)
•Spannung: 12 V
•Anschluss: 3-Pin (inkl. 3-Pin zu 4-Pol Molex Adapter)
•Beleuchtung: 4x white LED

Edit.: Bei mir laufen im moment 10 Stück bei 800upm unhörbar. Platte sowie Laufwerk sind erschreckend laut dagegen. Wenn ich zocke lasse ich dann alle auf max. laufen und die sind dann noch leiser als meine alten Lüfter unter 800upm.


----------



## Star_KillA (13. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

die sind PMW ? das ist doch doof


----------



## oxoViperoxo (13. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Jo, kannste aber umbauen wie ich ^^. Sleeve sowieso alles neu was Kabel hat. Deswegen macht das keinen unterschied. Musst dir halt bei MDPC neue Stecker bestellen. Diese sind dann schwarz, was eh mehr her macht. ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (13. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

einen schönen Multiframe s3 für cpu und 2 usc silent wings für gpu (atm planung)


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (15. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

pk1 is dabei


----------



## Star_KillA (15. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

sicher ? 


> ne die ist nicht dabei


hat oxoviperoxo ja geschrieben


----------



## oxoViperoxo (15. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Sie ist definitiv nicht dabei. Soll ich nen Foto von der machen die dabei ist


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (19. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

meint ihr, die pk-1 hat eine andere zusammensetzung als die, die beim mk-13 und beim halem / shadow dabei ist ?

falls ja, dann ist wirklich keine *pk-1* dabei, sondern "nur" thermal compound


----------



## oxoViperoxo (19. April 2010)

*AW: Optik/Leistungsfrage Prolimatech MK-13 und Lüftergröße*

Jo, definitiv ^^


----------

